# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پرستاری یا علوم آزمایشگاهی؟

## fateme12

سلام دوستان من اولش هدفم پرستاری ارتش بود بعد باتوجه به شرایطش منصرف شدم،الان بین علوم آزمایشگاهی و پرستاری موندم هدفم اینه که ادامه تحصیل بدم به نظرتون کدوم درصورت ادامه تحصیل بهتره؟هردوتاشم تو شهر خودم کرمان قبول میشم

----------


## melodii

هم پرستاری و هم علوم آزمایشگاهی  هر دو کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا دارن اما چیزی که هست اینه که علوم آزمایشگاهی اگر شما کارشناسی ارشد بگیرید  شرایط کار براتون خیلی کمتر میشه یعنی کسانی که لیسانس علوم آزمایشگاهی هستن خیلی بیشتر کار میتونن پیدا کنن تا کسانی که کارشناسی ارشد هستن و اینکه اگر شما دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی بگیرید هیچ وقت نمی تونید آزمایشگاه بزنید مگر این که با متخصص پاتولوژی همکاری کنید به نظر من عملاً در علوم آزمایشگاهی شما پیشرفت خاصی نمیتونید داشته باشید و اگر شما مثلاً در روز ۸ ساعت کار کنید دقیقا همون ۸ ساعت برای شما ثبت میشه و حقوق می‌گیرید

----------


## melodii

رشته پرستاری خیلی متفاوت تر هست و شما اگر کارشناسی ارشد پرستاری رو بگیرید می تونید در علوم پزشکی  شهرهای کوچکتر حتی استاد دانشگاه بشید و شرایط و موقعیت شما خیلی بهتر خواهد بود یعنی میتونید با کارشناسی ارشد هدنرس همون سرپرستار بشید و همینطور درجات بالا تر .  از نظر من پرستاری خیلی بهتر هست و جای پیشرفت بسیار زیادی داره و حتی برای مهاجرت هم خیلی بهتره و مثلاً اگر شما در روز ۶ ساعت کار کنید چون سختی کار دارید برای شما ۸ ساعت حساب میشه و شما حقوق ۸ ساعت کار رو دریافت می کنید

----------


## fateme12

بقیه نظری ندارین؟

----------


## mahsakiasi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط melodii


هم پرستاری و هم علوم آزمایشگاهی  هر دو کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا دارن اما چیزی که هست اینه که علوم آزمایشگاهی اگر شما کارشناسی ارشد بگیرید  شرایط کار براتون خیلی کمتر میشه یعنی کسانی که لیسانس علوم آزمایشگاهی هستن خیلی بیشتر کار میتونن پیدا کنن تا کسانی که کارشناسی ارشد هستن و اینکه اگر شما دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی بگیرید هیچ وقت نمی تونید آزمایشگاه بزنید مگر این که با متخصص پاتولوژی همکاری کنید به نظر من عملاً در علوم آزمایشگاهی شما پیشرفت خاصی نمیتونید داشته باشید و اگر شما مثلاً در روز ۸ ساعت کار کنید دقیقا همون ۸ ساعت برای شما ثبت میشه و حقوق می‌گیرید


اگه سه نفر باشن توی سه گرایش مختلف میتونن ازمایشگاه بزنن..حتی بدون متخصص
توی گرایشی مثل ژنتیک خود شخص میتونه آزمایشگاه ژنتیک باز کنه(اینو البته مطمئن نیستم تحقیق کنید)
تحصیل خارج از کشورشم که شنیدم تو مقطع دکتری واقعا راحته
توی مقطع کارشناسی شاید حقوق چندانی نداشته باشه ولی اگه بخت یارتون باشه و با همکاری بقیه یا به تنهایی آزمایشگاه باز کنین ...دیگه اصلا قابل مقایسه با هیچی نیس
توی پرستاری متاسفانه آنچنان پیشرفتی مشاهده نمیشه ولی خب بازم حقوقش خیلی خوبه
_استارتر اگه قصدتون ادامه دادنه علوم آزمایشگاهی خوبه ولی سختی مسیرشم خیلی زیاده اما اگه دنبال این هستین که زودتر بازده موردنظرتونو بگیرید برید سراغ پرستاری_

----------


## MMdibi

> سلام دوستان من اولش هدفم پرستاری ارتش بود بعد باتوجه به شرایطش منصرف شدم،الان بین علوم آزمایشگاهی و پرستاری موندم هدفم اینه که ادامه تحصیل بدم به نظرتون کدوم درصورت ادامه تحصیل بهتره؟هردوتاشم تو شهر خودم کرمان قبول میشم


پرستاری
چون : (اینایی که میگم رو از چند نفر پرسیدم)
1- میتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی و پول بیشتری در بیاری ، تو ازمایشگاه چون خیلی کارت فرقی نمیکنه ممکنه حتی با ارشد گرفتن کارت رو از دست بدی چون بیمارستان حاضر نمیشه پول بیشتر بابت ارشد بده،یه کارشناسی دیگه رو استخدام میکنه
2- پرستاری میتونی کلینیک بزنی ولی ازمایشگاه باید 5 نفر باشید با مدرک دکترا یا با یک دکتر تا بتونی ازمایشگاه بزنی
3- تا زمانی که ازمایشگاه نزدی درامدت خیلی کمه، پرستار ها کم کم داره حقوقشون با دارو ها یکی میشه
4- دارو خیلی گستره کاریش بالاست و علمش هم کاربردیه ولی تو ازمایشگاه خیلی درسات خفنه ولی کارت خیلی ساده است،چند تا دکمه و ... .
5- پرستاری ها اصولا حقشونو زود تر از بقیه میتونن بگیرن
6- سال 98 با رئیس ازمایشگاه یکی از بیمارستان های مشهد صحبت کردم، قسمم داد که نیا علوم ازمایشگاهی ، اونقدر دلیل اورد و ... که نیا وفلان و پرستاری برو بهتره و .......

چند تا مقاله هم تو همین انجمن خوندم ،یکی خوب علوم ازمایشگاهی رو نگفته بود

----------


## miladsa68

سلام
در مورد آزمایشگاه زدن یک نکته بگم
شما با لیسانس هم میتونی آزمایشگاه بزنی. مسئول فنی رو قراردادی باهاش کار می کنی. مسئله سرمایه است و ریسک سرمایه !
در حیطه کاری پرستاری چه از نظر استخدام چه از نظر حقوق شرایطش بهتر از علوم آزمایشگاهیه. حتی مهاجرت کاری
ولی از نظر علمی و ادامه تحصیل آکادمیک علوم ازمایشگاهی یک سر و گردن بالاتره. 
کلا توی مقطع phd خیلی خبری از پول نیست. منظورم اینه اگر علاقه و هدف داری برو سمتش. اگر هدف اصلیت پوله phd فایده نداره

----------


## meysam98

شرایط کاری در علوم آز محدود تره.
اما نسبت به پرستاری به مراتب کارشون راحت تره

----------

